# What's on your nails?



## lara (Sep 30, 2006)

Fingers: OPI _Pink-ing Of You_ with a coat of OPI _Princesses Rule!_ for extra frou-frou sparkliness.
Toes: OPI _La Paz-itively Hot_.

You?


----------



## asnbrb (Sep 30, 2006)

Fingers:  Nothing.  I do too much crap and they chip within a few minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toes: The sticker peeled off, but it's an OPI color-- black.  There's also a stampy thing that I got from my old roommate for my bday that stamps a design on your nails.  I've got a white Japanese kanji for my middle name- Ai, which means love, on my big toe.

oh, and I'll probably be purchasing more soon, so look out for more colors!!


----------



## csuthetaphi (Sep 30, 2006)

I am trying to duplicate the Chanel Black Satin/Pink Satin look with my Maybelline drugstore polishes! 

On my toes, its a creamy black, with no frost or shimmer.

On my fingernails, I put an opaque baby pink, with a sparkly pink topcoat.


----------



## macluver (Sep 30, 2006)

Mary Kay Satin Shimmer... I just can't see paying more than about $5 for nailpolish when I hardly ever wear it.


----------



## danabanayna (Sep 30, 2006)

BB Chocolate Cherry on my toes...nothing on my nails yet,but maybe later


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 30, 2006)

fingers - what's left of pretty miss (MAC)
toes - steamy (MAC)


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 30, 2006)

I am so ashamed. Ever s ince I started rock climbing I stopped taking care of my hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND feet.


----------



## cindysilver4 (Sep 30, 2006)

Bright blue on fingers and toes.  I love brights! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Juliette, by NYX, if you care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! )


----------



## MACActress (Sep 30, 2006)

Some Sally Hansen polish mixed with Softwash grey, but only on one hand, because I got lazy haha


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 30, 2006)

vintage vamp on nails and spicemix on toes


----------



## GalleyGirl (Sep 30, 2006)

Nails: nothing, I work with clay a lot, so it messes up my nails like theres no tommorow, I just keep them well moisterized.
Toes: OPI's An Affair in Times Square...its the prettiest purple.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 30, 2006)

nothing just some cutical oil
haha

im always 2 busy doing something else to paint my nails plus it annoys me soo much when it chips!
lol


----------



## love_and_hate (Sep 30, 2006)

*Nails *: I have acrylics, which I usually have done in black, but I went right after class and didnt think to bring my nailpolish. So I found this purple nailcolor with green duochrome... it was gorgeous but too light. So my nail girl used a dark purple OPI color as a basecoat, and the other polish on top. I freakin love my nail color, lol.
*Toes *: eh.. simple black nailpolish that needs to be re-done, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Kali


----------



## Sanne (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a lancome nailpolish with goldchips on my fingers with a clear topcoat, and chanel black satin on my toes


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 1, 2006)

Fingers: Nothing

Toes: Creative's Hot Pop Yellow


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Oct 1, 2006)

Fingers - A true red, think retro pin up girls
Toes - A true black


----------



## maxcat (Oct 2, 2006)

Ha! Lara - I did something *you* suggested in a different post - black nail polish (btw, the Rimmel stuff doesn't chip as easily and it's CHEAP) with OPI Firefly overtop. 

My nails look like groovy little bugs. Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## girlambrosia (Oct 2, 2006)

Fingers? Clear stuff, for school 

Toes? A different story. MAC's teal pigment mixed in clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hurrah for teals!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 2, 2006)

fingers: lippmann "brown eyed girl"
toes: creative nail design "fedora"


----------



## miss_emc (Oct 4, 2006)

Nails: Just a clear nail strengthener called 'Revitanail'
Toes: Bright red (a first for me - but red is reallly 'in' right now over here)


----------



## lara (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 

 
_Ha! Lara - I did something *you* suggested in a different post - black nail polish (btw, the Rimmel stuff doesn't chip as easily and it's CHEAP) with OPI Firefly overtop. 

My nails look like groovy little bugs. Thanks for the tip!!!_

 
Looks ace, doesn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fingers: OPI _I Do! I Do!_ - the perfect pearly white for summer.
Toes: OPI _Peru-B-Ruby_.


----------



## maxcat (Oct 5, 2006)

It does look pretty fanfreakingtastic! But I couldn't wear an OPI to work. Especially after I got asked ten times by total strangers what was on my nails...  so I went a little nuts concocting with MAC pigments... Old Gold and Blue Brown make the most amazing top-coats over black.


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 5, 2006)

Nails- mac Dark Angel, overlaquer
Toes- mac Nightfall, overlaquer


----------



## tarteheart (Oct 5, 2006)

MAC Shirelle on my toes, bare finger nails.  If I'm not wearing Shirelle, I'm wearing a clear cream color, or Maybelline's Wet Shine in Juicy Tomato.


----------



## Cdjax (Oct 9, 2006)

Fingers: Sally Hansen Diamond Strength in Sunrise Sunset (coral with green shimmer)

Toes: OPI Fireflies


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 9, 2006)

*Clear*
Toughen Up base
Nailtiques #2
Seché Vite


----------



## asnbrb (Oct 10, 2006)

hands: dammit, I forgot the name, but it's OPI and it's blue with green and purple duochrome.
toes: OPI lincoln park after dark.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 10, 2006)

Milani Crystal Clear on finger and toe nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nothing special, but it works.


----------



## bellaetoile (Oct 12, 2006)

white tips on both nails and toes. my nails are fake, but short. i like having tips because it makes it easier to work with clothes at work. less hangnails and broken nails.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 12, 2006)

OPI's Bogata Blackberry


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 12, 2006)

some $2 black stuff with a little bit of clear mixed with violet pigment painted over the top in a swirl.


----------



## DaisySC (Oct 12, 2006)

a really cool neon green.. i love it.


----------



## asnbrb (Oct 14, 2006)

Nails and toes are now Lincoln Park After Dark.


----------



## ette (Oct 14, 2006)

Not the best pics, I'm not used to taking pics of my nails...my nails are soooo short LOL.












They used Essie Licorice (3 coats) plus OPI Black Tie Optional (1 coat) and Seche Vite Topcoat.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 14, 2006)

My toes always have OPI's black onyx, I love it... (plus its the only color I own) but unfortunatly I can't wear nailpolish at work... :'(


----------



## mskitchmas (Oct 15, 2006)

Vintage Vamp on fingers and toes. My Fav.


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 15, 2006)

Nails:  Just took off MAC Tipover (LOVE this colour!) and slapped on Maybelline Colorama in Peach Daiquiri (2 coats) and Pink Cadillac (1 coat over top)

Toes: MAC Violet to Plum


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 15, 2006)

*OPI Blushingham Palace*


----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 15, 2006)

Loreal's Bijou Crystals in B. Rebellious.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 16, 2006)

this week :

nails - creative nail design fedora
toes -  "            "    "      voodoo


----------



## CincyFan (Oct 18, 2006)

I just finished putting Zoya Raven on my tips.  It looks just like Chanel Black Satin for a 1/3 the price.  My toes are Zoya Yasmeen, a deep vampy purple with reddish shimmer.


----------



## Ms. Green Eyes (Oct 18, 2006)

Lincoln Park After Dark on Tips and Toes.. Love, LOVE this color!


----------



## User67 (Oct 18, 2006)

On my fingers just clear polish to keep them nice & shiny. On my toes OPI Bubble Bath, it's my fave!


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 18, 2006)

Pink/white gel nails on hands
Dark brown on toes (cant remember the color name)


----------



## Leanne (Oct 19, 2006)

Black (Miss Sporty) & Red (Rimmel)
In a red-black-red-black pattern on my fingers

And the same Rimmel red on my toes


----------



## LadyD (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok new here so hi everyone =) Thought this would be a good thread to start in...I have a massive nail polish arsenal, going on 300 =) 

On tips I have OPI INRAW (to match my ruby slippers...being Dorothy from Wizard of Oz for a costume party this weekend) 

Toes: ChG Soft Sienna Silks (absolutely gorgeous!)


----------



## little teaser (Oct 19, 2006)

fingers nothing on my toes i have opi lincoln park after dark


----------



## CincyFan (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyD* 

 
_Ok new here so hi everyone =) Thought this would be a good thread to start in...I have a massive nail polish arsenal, going on 300 =) 

On tips I have OPI INRAW (to match my ruby slippers...being Dorothy from Wizard of Oz for a costume party this weekend) 

Toes: ChG Soft Sienna Silks (absolutely gorgeous!)_

 

Yay another junkie like me!!  I was getting near 300 at last count but I really don't like to think about it.  There are polish bottles in almost every room of my house.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love Soft Sienna Silks!!  It's my favorite color from that whole collection.


----------



## wiffa (Oct 19, 2006)

Orly Black out polish with skull stamps in white and pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Halloween nails


----------



## LadyD (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm jealous of your stamps, Wiffa! Mine are pretty boring, I have one to make french tips which I never use, and one with some hearts...which I also never use. 

*Must....get.....skulls.....


----------



## asnbrb (Oct 19, 2006)

Wiffa!!  Where'd you get those stamps!!  I want those!


----------



## wiffa (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 

 
_Wiffa!!  Where'd you get those stamps!!  I want those!_

 
Head2toebeauty.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought my stamper of eBay though.


----------



## asnbrb (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wiffa* 

 
_Head2toebeauty.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought my stamper of eBay though._

 
woohoo!!

*runs off to search ebay*


----------



## asnbrb (Oct 19, 2006)

heeeeey...

I actually have the other stamp kit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All I need is the stencil.  sweet.


----------



## LadyD (Oct 20, 2006)

So I'm not used to my nails being so long with a color like OPI INRAW on there.  Do you ladies file yours down for the vampy or jewel toned fall/winter colors?  Or should I just suck it up & rock these colors on long nails?  

I think next I will put on Oh To Be 25 Again...or whatever it's called


----------



## dielikedisco (Oct 20, 2006)

omg wiffa! i am so in love with those stamps. every girl needs skulls on her fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for what i'm currently wearing- basic boring black on my fingernails and a metallic hot hot (but somewhat dark) pink on my toes. both are by wild & crazy.. i discovered this brand yesterday and they have a HUGE selection and everything is 99 cents WOOHOO!

*erm sorry.. i get excited over cheap nail polish. and eyeshadow. and eyeliner. well you get the point.*


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 20, 2006)

disregard... sorry, cant get the pic to work.


----------



## LadyD (Oct 20, 2006)

Kels...it says error for your pic


----------



## Katura (Oct 20, 2006)

MAC Nocturnelle (black) on my cute lil fingers and toes...


I swore I got over the black nailpolish thing in like 8th grade...but here I am, bought a brand new bottle yesterday...and I'm in love again.


----------



## solardame (Oct 20, 2006)

Correction*

Fingers:
OPI Nail Envy & *Lancome Beige Marilyn w/ MAC Delicate Balance layered on top.
Toes:
Sally Hansen Nail Protex & Lancome Beige Marilyn


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 20, 2006)

It's about to be OPI Lincoln Park After Dark. I love dark colors!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 22, 2006)

fingers: Mac brilizzant(?) no idea whether it's the name of the laquer. yesterday it was dark angel(mac). actually i like rougemarie on my fingernails. i just "wear" this nude color bri...(whatever) today, because i dont like to make my nails. so nude is so easy. often i wear red nail polish. i dont use underlaquer now, because i decided to change my nail laquer (color) everyday. i need polish because i "eat" my nails. that's horrible i know and i dont like it. when i make my nails i dont eat them...ok. enough! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




toes: nothing. sometimes i use essence(a black color), but i think the nails become yellow. i dont use underlaquer because of the time. i'm silly


----------



## greatscott2000 (Oct 22, 2006)

Chanel vamp on toes..i'm probably going to go for nocturnelle on the toes soon


----------



## redambition (Oct 23, 2006)

fingers: revlon nail polish in really rose.

toes: OPI in flashbulb fuschia. it's my first OPI polish and I am in love. it's a bit too bright for work though


----------



## LadyD (Oct 23, 2006)

Changed tips to the Orly mini which is just black creme (sorry don't know the name lol).  Toes are still ChG Soft Sienna Silks.  Going to change them tonight but no clue what color to do.  I've never really done vampy toes, do we like this look?


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 24, 2006)

Violet to Plum on toes
A layer each of Tipover, Maybelline's Pink Cadillac & Maybelline's Frosty Pink.


----------



## Bianca (Oct 24, 2006)

A Bourjois mini nailpolish, a bubblegum pink color. Don't know the name because I ripped all of the plastic off while opening it.


----------



## lara (Oct 27, 2006)

Fingers: OPI _I Do! I Do!_, a pearl white.
Toes: OPI _Bubble Bath_, girly sheer pink.


----------



## CandaceM (Oct 27, 2006)

Hmm....I have a Clear OPI Coat on and I just got OPI, It's  A Doozy Says Suzi. So, I am going to try that out. It's so pretty!


----------



## CincyFan (Oct 27, 2006)

I had a dark teal green, Creative NFS, on my nails but I topped it with a money green, Cheri Midnight Green, and it made the most beautiful emerald green shimmery color.


----------



## CandaceM (Oct 27, 2006)

^Love your polish! That is gorgeous.


----------



## Pinklady77 (Oct 28, 2006)

Fingers:  nothing
Toes:  Milani Black Magic


----------



## redambition (Oct 28, 2006)

fingers and toes: revlon nail lacquer in plum baby.

since acquiring and using some OPI polishes, i'm not happy with the quality of revlon ones any more. i still have to use them up though.

cincyfan: that green is beeeeyootiful!


----------



## wiffa (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 

 
_woohoo!!

*runs off to search ebay*_

 
you can buy the scraper set on head2toebeauty.com too


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 9, 2006)

Tips & toes:

OPI - Your Nails O'Hare Look Great! (medium toned red)


----------



## lara (Nov 9, 2006)

OPI Black Satin on fingers (accept no over-hyped Chanel imitations!),
OPI Peru-B-Ruby on toes, for the billionth time.


----------



## user79 (Nov 13, 2006)

Right now - Nail Hardener in clear


----------



## valkyrie (Nov 13, 2006)

Chipped-off MAC Wizard. I only wear sheer shades because it's less obvious when they start chipping


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 13, 2006)

this week, clear topcoat and basecoat from chinaglaze on fingers and a verry rich dark red with glitters on toenails


----------



## afterglow (Nov 15, 2006)

fingers: sally hansen max growth - enchanted orchid
toes: maybelline wet shine diamonds - luminous lilac

the sally hansen stuff has the longest staying power i've ever seen in a nail polish, yay!


----------



## labwom (Nov 15, 2006)

Opi "Affair in Times Square"


----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2006)

Fingers - OPI Got a Date To-Knight (last week was OPI Sweet Memories, which I like better)

Toes - OPI That's Berry Daring (the perfect fuschia for exposing my feet every day in the 6 month Brisbane summer!)


----------



## archangeli (Nov 19, 2006)

Had some time this afternoon so I gave myself a mini manicure. There's not much I can do with my short nails so I decided to go pink and sparkly!







I freehanded the white tips before applying Essence Cosmetics Tops Speed Nail Polish in Gossip (a drugstore line in Germany) and then topped it off with Chanel Quick Shine.

It's a bit "trendy asian" for my usual style but it's growing on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On my toes I'm wearing Chanel Red Dream.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 2, 2006)

Nails- french tips, I get them done once a week at the salon, because I really suck at applying nail polish
toes- OPI I'm really not a waitress, very pretty deep red


----------



## mistella (Dec 4, 2006)

Urban Decay "Baked" polish, and on my toes a hot pink color


----------



## lara (Dec 4, 2006)

Chanel Black Satin on my fingers,
OPI Kennebunk-Port on my toes.


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 5, 2006)

fingers- nuttin', but now they're at least the same shape/size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



toes- I should know better since I started kickboxing, but Pompeii Purple.


----------



## professionaltart (Dec 5, 2006)

MAC Shirelle on my nails

MAC Nocturnelly on my toes.


i dont have a choice with my brand of polishes since ive been outed twice for wearing OPI already


----------



## lara (Dec 25, 2006)

OPI Your Royal Shyness on my fingers,
OPI Kennebunk-Port on my toes.


----------



## birki (Dec 25, 2006)

Fingers: OPI Black Tie Optional
Toes: OPI Malaga Wine


----------



## resin (Dec 25, 2006)

OPI - sapphire / on fingernails


----------



## CincyFan (Dec 25, 2006)

Tips: Nicole Jaded (an OPI Rainforest twin)
Toes: China Glaze Cranberry Flame


----------



## depecher (Dec 26, 2006)

Toes: OPI Berry Good Dancers
Tips: China Glaze: It's 5 O'Clock Somewhere and Draped in Velvet on alternating fingers.


----------

